
Hong Kong property tycoon pitches new city idea to Ireland - century19
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2020/jul/28/hong-kong-property-tycoon-ivan-ko-pitches-new-city-idea-to-ireland
======
mytailorisrich
This a crackpot idea.

The Irish government's reply is going to be: "Very interesting, we'll call you
back". In fact, from the article it seems that the actual reply has been that
but without "very interesting".

This is only getting airtime because any piece of news with "HK" in it is hot
property (pun intended) at the moment.

